# Wie muss ich meinen D-Link-Router konfigurieren?



## dsolianyi (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Habe einen D-Link 614+ Router und einen Netzwerk aus 5 PC's, wobei einer mit WLAN geht. Auf diesem WLAN-PC möchte ich jetzt so machen, dass dieser auch E-Mails mit Hilfe von Outlook Express abrufen. Auf anderen 4 PC's funktioniert es eiwandfrei, nur bei diesem WLAN-PC nicht. Da der WLAN-PC nicht im denselben Raum, sondern einen Stock höher steht, hier mein Netzwerkschema:

Der WLAN-PC ist mit einer WLAN-Karte mit dem Router verbunden;
4 PC's in einem Raum, angeschlossen an einem Switch;
Der Switch ist verbunden mit dem D-Link Router;
Der Router ist mit dem Kabelmodem verbunden, welches dann den Internet-Zugrif ermöglicht.

Jetzt meine Frage: was muss ich bei meinem Router und im Outlook (ausser der Standardinformation wie Name, Email, Server etc.) angeben bzw. konfigurieren?

Danke in voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## jonasmaster (14. Juli 2004)

Funktioniert das Internet auf dem PC mit der W Lan Karte?


----------



## dsolianyi (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jonasmaster _
> *Funktioniert das Internet auf dem PC mit der W Lan Karte? *


Ja.


----------



## Maximodo (15. Juli 2004)

Ist doch schon mal etwas  dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du wenn du probierst deine eMails abzurufen? Hast du die Firewalleinstellungen am Router geändert für die Verbindungen vom
Lan ins Wan?


----------



## dsolianyi (15. Juli 2004)

> ...
> Hast du die Firewalleinstellungen am Router geändert für die Verbindungen vom
> Lan ins Wan?


Hi!

Wie soll ich die Firewall-Einstellungen ändern, damit es funktioniert?


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Firewallmäßig höchsten schaun ob Port 25 und 110 für das WLAN Interface bzw. den Client zugelassen sind.
Wenn Internet funktioniert musst du nur dein Outlook richtig einrichten. GGf. mal schaun wegen Gateway und DNS ob da echt alles stimmt und dann Outlook Konto-Einstellungen überprüfen.
Schau auch sonst mal ob du deinen Mail-Server pingen kannst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Maximodo (16. Juli 2004)

Naja wenn du das sagst aber versteh ihn nicht falsch und Map auf keinen Fall die Ports 25 & 110 vom Wan ins Lan zu dem Rechner lol sonst geht eMail auch nur noch auf diesem Rechner. Ich habe die Internen Firewall Regeln gemeint. Naja denke mal wenn ich so nachdenke ne  weil bei den anderen gehts ja.
Also
1. DNS muss richtig sein sonst könnte er die www adressen nicht auflösen
2. da das Internet geht wird der Std. Gateway wohl auch richtig sein
sieht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht nach einem Problem deines Routers aus.
XP Firewall oder so spässe an?
Welchen Fehler bringt Outlook denn jetzt?  & welchen eMail anbieter nutzt du?


----------

